# chicken laying down



## clayperry27 (Jun 21, 2013)

my 2 year old bard rock hen keeps laying down and is wobbly when she gets up and walks. she has lost her tail feathers, and her comb is falling over and looks a little dull not bright red as usual.. she is one of three the other two look fine.... any ideas.. or should I not worry????


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic is helpful. If her tail feathers dropped naturally she's molting. What isn't normal is the unsteady gate. 

More info is needed to be able to venture much of a guess that might help.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is she overheated? Is she eating well.? Has she been wormed?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Inspect her for lice/mites especially around the vent area and worm her. I also suspect she is being picked on. What are you feeding your three birds?


----------



## clayperry27 (Jun 21, 2013)

*reply to dawg53,seminolewind,robin416*

I did check for lice ...it has been actually cool here in the mid 80's ...she is not picked on the other 2 gals leaver her alone completely....I have never wormed any of my girls....I have never had a worm problem ...that I'm aware of.....I feed them all 1 cup of Chubby Mealworms in the Morning and they have a bucket feeder that I made filled with layer crumble that hangs in the run all day.....and a bucket of water filled of my house water daily....I think I may want to put her down she looks like she is suffering this morning.....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

clayperry27 said:


> I did check for lice ...it has been actually cool here in the mid 80's ...she is not picked on the other 2 gals leaver her alone completely....I have never wormed any of my girls....I have never had a worm problem ...that I'm aware of.....I feed them all 1 cup of Chubby Mealworms in the Morning and they have a bucket feeder that I made filled with layer crumble that hangs in the run all day.....and a bucket of water filled of my house water daily....I think I may want to put her down she looks like she is suffering this morning.....


If their feet touch the ground, they'll get worms. Perhaps you can take a fecal sample to a vet and have it tested. 
When was the last time she laid an egg?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good point about the egg, Dawg.


----------

